# Ballast resistor



## robh083

So my ballast resistor is bad... I know that for sure. On my tractor there is the original ballast resistor. The little square deal behind the dashboard with the three Terminals. And then down close to the block there is a ceramic one that someone used at one time. It too is bad and nothing was connected to it. Just below that it appears that the two wires, the one coming off the ignition, and the one coming off the coil, were attached to a 40 amp orange fuse. Can a fuse be used in place of a ballast resistor. To my knowledge and from what I've researched this is not accurate but I was wanting to get some other opinions. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells

No, a fuse is not a substitute. New resistors and terminal blocks are available from many sources such as Steiner tractor, etc. Steiner also has some very helpful videos.


----------



## robh083

Yes I have watched the girl from Steiner tractors and her helpful videos. Just bought a new 1.2 ohm resistor. A terminal block? I assume you're talking about the front mount coil? Rachel from Steiner never said anything about a terminal block in her 12 volt conversion video.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill

If you go with a 12 volt converstion, the 12 volt coil will not require the external ballast resistor, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

If you're running 6 volts, you don't need the ballast resister. I'm fairly sure that by now, all 12 volt coils have the ballast resister built in to them, so that they drop the voltage to 6 volts after the engine starts.


----------



## RC Wells

The terminal block is the common block located below the resistor. Usually an insulated post serving as a common connection for multiple circuits. 

If you are using the Steiner 12 Volt conversion with the big coil that is bail mounted, the resistor they provide with the kit is the one you want.


----------



## robh083

Not using their kit, just watched the videos. 
And late model 8ns are the only ones that don't require resistors. 
From what I've resurched, if you have a front mount coil, then a resistor is NOT built in and does require and external one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

